# Wish I had a V-Plow



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice mess today went to change the locks on a house pull up the house hasn't be plowed out for weeks!!! So I start to plow my way in no clue where the driveway is what a mess! It wouldn't have been so bad if 3/4s of it wasn't hard packed snow and just powder. The ridge at the mouth of the drive way was 4 1/2 feet high!

Before:

















After:


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

Jeez, that must have taken some time...


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

nice dig out hope they pay you extra for plowing that!!!!


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

i wouldnt have plowed it..... just walked thru it.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

soccerlawn;511398 said:


> Jeez, that must have taken some time...


Yeah!.......


----------



## Snow1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow! Looks like a good situation for a truck mounted blower. Is this a common occurrence in your area?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

you did well i hope get some good dime for that one


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

Looks like to much work to change the locks, where is that located in Freddy, had a family friend that use to own a house that looked just like that one about 10 yrs back.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

That should pull in some extra money!


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

I think the invoice sent to the office was $200 for the plow job...thought about walking into the house to change the locks but I didn't really want to get my feet and pants wet. I'm a big baby I know.

Freddy


----------

